# Col. John Ripley, USMC (Ret.)



## AWP (Nov 2, 2008)

The man will always be a legend.

Blue Skies.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081103/ap_on_re_us/obit_ripley;_ylt=AmLTupgKVtK6eDGY45wFvgCs0NUE



> ANNAPOLIS, Md. – Retired Marine Col. John Ripley, who was credited with stopping a column of North Vietnamese tanks by blowing up a pair of bridges during the 1972 Easter Offensive of the Vietnam War, died at home at age 69, friends and relatives said Sunday.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 2, 2008)

Rest in Peace COL Ripley.


----------



## MsKitty (Nov 3, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## whiterose (Nov 3, 2008)

What a brave guy. RIP.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 3, 2008)

RIP Sir.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## ROS (Nov 3, 2008)

The only Marine inducted into the Ranger Hall of Fame and a hero in every sense of the word, the world has lost a great soul. 

Godspeed, Sir.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 3, 2008)

RIP COL — USMC


----------



## buffalo61 (Nov 3, 2008)

RIP Sir. 
Semper Fidelis.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 4, 2008)

A fellow COVAN and a legend in the Corps. Colonel Ripley will be greatly missed.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW...Incredible bio! 

RIP to a great Marine and true Warrior!


----------



## whiterose (Nov 17, 2008)

I've just realized that he was the author of The Bridge at Dong Ha, an inspirational moving book I read about 15 years ago. He was one of my heroes. 

If I remember correctly, he fought alongside the South Vietnamese Marines at a latter stage of the Vietnam War in which most of the US troops had already left. He had a close relationship with the Marines. His account of them was one of the few I have read that paint a positive picture of South Vietnamese soldiers. 

Towards the end, he visited the grave of one of the Marines who saved his life. I think it was three-fingered Jack. Really moving. I hope to read his book again.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 17, 2008)

RIP Sir

Prayers out to your family and all those who follow you

LL


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 17, 2008)

RIP Col. Ripley.


----------

